# Why was America so cartoonishly racist, in the past?



## Bungus Scrungus (Apr 16, 2022)

Say what you will about how people make the claim nowadays, but shit like the lynching of Will Brown back in 1919 is seriously so barbaric and at odds with how American society presented itself that I seriously just...don't understand it. I know other nations weren't in the best of relationships with other races, but I honestly can't think of any that were at _*that*_ level unless I go back to medieval periods.


----------



## SSJGPUAR (Apr 16, 2022)

Look at your surroundings and find your answer.


----------



## Tom Nook's Gloryhole (Apr 16, 2022)

Judging the actions of a few people = the whole of america is an irredeemable shithole.

I'm struggling to see the logic here.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Apr 16, 2022)

I literally wasn't saying any of that, though. I was questioning why it was so bad for so long, even compared to other places.


----------



## Tom Nook's Gloryhole (Apr 16, 2022)

The Will Brown situation is a horrific situation but the context leading up to it pretty much explains it, it was increased racial tensions from blacks being hired as cheap labour to break up strikes leading to insane resentment towards them, especially given that this was about 30+ years before the end of segregation. It's actually possible to see something like this happen in 2022 if you substitute blacks for cheap [foreign] labour and completely desecrate a community of working class people of any job opportunities or improvement. Add a public incident like a schoolgirl going missing or an innocent person getting brutally murdered and it is possible to see a situation like that getting repeated.

The truth is that humans can take a lot of beatings, but getting thousands of minor cuts over time can result in insane resentment that can lead to extreme anger in the right circumstances. Most of the time nothing major happens because it blows over but you have a few things falling into place at the exact right time and all hell will break loose.

Which is why the whole premise of cartoonishly racist is weird because as the Rodney King riots or the Trayvon Martin situation or the George Floyd thing shows, it's totally possible for a lynching to happen in 2022 as a response to something. The only difference is increased security for the big players. Take away security and Chauvin would have been beaten to death by rioters.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Apr 16, 2022)

It wasn't bad enough because the commies came and changed everything to shit. We shoulda had more racism.


----------



## Kickster (Apr 16, 2022)

Tom Nook's Gloryhole said:


> It's actually possible to see something like this happen in 2022 if you substitute blacks for cheap [foreign] labour and completely desecrate a community of working class people of any job opportunities or improvement.


"It's still bad now so it wasn't that bad before"


----------



## CowPox (Apr 16, 2022)

Is there a multicultural society that hasn't had a racist past?


----------



## DumbDude42 (Apr 16, 2022)

you only perceive it as cartoonish and outlandish because you have been actively conditioned to do so throughout probably your entire life.
but throughout human history, in nearly all societies across the planet, the default response to an obvious outsider is seeing him as an enemy, and enemies are to be killed. 
'racism' is tribalism, a core part of human nature. it's not going away no matter how hard you try to suppress it.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Apr 16, 2022)

Tom Nook's Gloryhole said:


> The Will Brown situation is a horrific situation but the context leading up to it pretty much explains it, it was increased racial tensions from blacks being hired as cheap labour to break up strikes leading to insane resentment towards them, especially given that this was about 30+ years before the end of segregation. It's actually possible to see something like this happen in 2022 if you substitute blacks for cheap [foreign] labour and completely desecrate a community of working class people of any job opportunities or improvement. Add a public incident like a schoolgirl going missing or an innocent person getting brutally murdered and it is possible to see a situation like that getting repeated.
> 
> The truth is that humans can take a lot of beatings, but getting thousands of minor cuts over time can result in insane resentment that can lead to extreme anger in the right circumstances. Most of the time nothing major happens because it blows over but you have a few things falling into place at the exact right time and all hell will break loose.
> 
> Which is why the whole premise of cartoonishly racist is weird because as the Rodney King riots or the Trayvon Martin situation or the George Floyd thing shows, it's totally possible for a lynching to happen in 2022 as a response to something. The only difference is increased security for the big players. Take away security and Chauvin would have been beaten to death by rioters.


I appreciate the informative response. Still, even with that context, it feels so inhumane. I understand the tribalism aspect as mentioned above as well, but just because something is historically in our DNA doesn't mean it has to be that way. At least not to such extreme measures.


----------



## El Gato Grande (Apr 16, 2022)

The idea that individual human beings have intrinsic value and shouldn’t be abused for the advancement of your own power, pleasure and prosperity based on who’s the strongest is a new and rare idea throughout human history. Kings are kings, murdering enemy civilians is expected, and God gives treasure and sex to the warriors who take the most skulls in his name. The west has been far more interested in personal rights and tolerance than almost any other major civilization ever since the medieval era (read about the atrocities and rigid societies Chinese and Indians lived under) but social models like racism still stayed with them until the total victory of progressivism in the modern era.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Apr 16, 2022)

Niggers were lynched for reasons, like harassing White women. Nobody went nigger hunting, that's a myth.


----------



## Divine right to rule (Apr 16, 2022)

"Medieval periods", are you actually serious?
There was no racism in the middle ages, because there was hardly contact with other races.
Everyone was catholic in the european middle ages, and that, together with the feudal system and social class was the basis of identity.
The conflicts a smallbrain could see as "racists" in the middle ages were the defensive fight against islam, with the arabs being a wholly different major ethnic group compared to the european ones, but the conflict stemmed not out of a racial difference, but a religious one. Same with the Jews.
Any form of nationalism was only started with the advent of the republics in the enlightenment era.

Stop using the medieval period for something you find to be backwards because it was different than how you were socialized if it does not apply.
It is retarded.


----------



## soy_king (Apr 16, 2022)

Tom Nook's Gloryhole said:


> Judging the actions of a few people = the whole of america is an irredeemable shithole.
> 
> I'm struggling to see the logic here.


isn't that what the farms does with Black people and jews all the time though?


----------



## soy_king (Apr 16, 2022)

SSj_Ness said:


> Niggers were lynched for reasons, like harassing White women. Nobody went nigger hunting, that's a myth.


Or white women claiming they were raped if they were caught cheating by their husband's, or if they had a grudge, or if they just felt like they were being disrespected. White women are the cause of most of society's ills since time immemorial.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Apr 16, 2022)

Divine right to rule said:


> "Medieval periods", are you actually serious?
> There was no racism in the middle ages, because there was hardly contact with other races.
> Everyone was catholic in the european middle ages, and that, together with the feudal system and social class was the basis of identity.
> The conflicts a smallbrain could see as "racists" in the middle ages were the defensive fight against islam, with the arabs being a wholly different major ethnic group compared to the european ones, but the conflict stemmed not out of a racial difference, but a religious one. Same with the Jews.
> ...


Thank you for the info. I used the medieval period as a catchall reference to brutality and how in these times I mentioned, in spite of putting on an air of being so civilized or advanced compared to then; such events of that level occurred. I didn't mean to infer medieval period as in the racial relations or lack thereof present in them. Edit: Sorry, I did mention as much. I guess in my mind I thought of Vlad, but then that is, again; non-racial. Bad point on my part, it just feels like something that would have been the case in way older societies.


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 16, 2022)

remember that time in montana or whatever when they beat up that gay kid and left him on a fence to die?

yea that was 1998

e: it was wyoming


----------



## draggs (Apr 16, 2022)

That's because you're an ignorant current year man who has no idea that the quote unquote cartoonish racism of the American past was cartoonishly mild compared to every other country on earth not named Br*tain


----------



## Bassomatic (Apr 16, 2022)

Bungus Scrungus said:


> I appreciate the informative response. Still, even with that context, it feels so inhumane. I understand the tribalism aspect as mentioned above as well, but just because something is historically in our DNA doesn't mean it has to be that way. At least not to such extreme measures.


In our DNA you admit/agree to so it's hardwired into us.
This is the same mind set vegans use, ignoring our gastro intestinal system and tooth layout. Sure you can be not racist just like you can be vegan, but both aren't how we are wired.

Also, while it's "conveniently" forgotten about racism has a lot of both fake and real science behind it, esp in say 1930s and before, when yet again a mix of real and fake science was a thing, heck eugenics (that also  hit races) was the in thing but since one guy with a funny little mustache kinda took it a bit too far, we all pretend it wasn't facts of the day.

Lastly, some of that stuff is still proven to be true but look at James fucking Watson, who said so  proved so and despite figuring how DNA fucking works it self, is now considered a kook and stripped of his awards because he made feelings hurt.

Really a lot of racism is trained in by society, or the lack of. Many peoples racial views come from lack of experience, or the other side. Some backwards trailer park guy, probably hasn't seen a black aside his weekly NFL game. While someone who's had to live in a poor mexican area might have new views from before interacting with that culture.

The fact race in America and the western world is pushed and used as a weapon really breeds more racism and honestly, at this point I think we just should allow seragation if desired for two fold, one people should have rights that don't harm others. Think of it, let's pretend most people aren't racist (at least most won't admit it) you open a no chinaman because wu flu store. Now no one shops there, because you're the racist. Do we need laws regs etc? No. Free market took care of it. Otherwise you are racist and hide it and now I'm giving my money to a bigot. So to me a law to "fight" racism makes more racism than before.

If you think early 1900s America is racist to a cartoon level gosh, you've not traveled much, or read much history and that's the nicest way to put it.


----------



## Lone MacReady (Apr 16, 2022)

I'm soooooo glad America is different now, so accepting and tolerant. The 5%/50% disproportunate murder rates from nogs could do with some changing though. Oh well, part and parcel etc. etc.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Apr 16, 2022)

Christ, you guys are passive aggressive. I knew this was going to be a touchy subject, but damn. 
I know there were atrocities committed prior to the era I've mentioned, but I keep mentioning that these ones that are from a more contemporary time are more shocking and unbelievable due to perceived advancements in the social aspect of civilization. Like, you wouldn't expect a robot to run on coal. That sort of disconnect.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 16, 2022)

SSj_Ness said:


> Niggers were lynched for reasons, like harassing White women. Nobody went nigger hunting, that's a myth.


Because people like YOU didn't know how to act. So, you take it out on everybody you perceive to be lesser than you. Lo and behold, we STILL do that.


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 16, 2022)

Even if all humans looked the same and followed the same religion, we'd still find excuses for killing each other. It really doesn't matter.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Apr 16, 2022)

>Cartoonishly Racist




Your browser is not able to display this video.



I had this cartoon on a VHS of other Bugs Bunny cartoons as a kid in the 90's, and I didn't think anything of it.
To this day, I STILL don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## I am vomit (Apr 16, 2022)

Because it's hilarious


----------



## m0nK!$# (Apr 16, 2022)

I think that this has something to do with expectations and outcomes.

*HEGEL:* Man, in his native state, is particularly altruist and universally egoist - meaning that there are a few that he identifies with as his kith and kin, sharing in their joys and grievances as his own, and there are the general _others_ whose happiness, he either envies, apprehends as threat or is apathetic to and whose sorrow, he enjoys like a deranged schadenfreude.

When someone gives Man an impression to not be likened with himself, whether it's through behaviors, attributes or otherwise, Man starts to portray a sentimentally insulated behavior towards him. This is perhaps the single-biggest reason as to why lynchers can conscientiously get away with demeaning an innocent or not letting a suspect see due process in a court of law.

Here, on the forums, anons give useless rationales along the lines of Blacks in America were 'causing a wage-collapse' or 'shrinking the middle-class' or even allegedly 'raping white women'. None of these qualifies one to be the subject of a lynching and I daresay that none of these anons would be so bent-over-backwards over delivering such street-justice rationales had it been their own who were the objects of ensuing furor.

That being said, since their expectations are resonant to indecent standards, they're liable to promulgate indecent opinions. Sentimental resonance is what drives an expression from being farcically cartoonish and cringe to completely level-headed and _based._


----------



## AnnLurker (Apr 16, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> Because people like YOU didn't know how to act. So, you take it out on everybody you perceive to be lesser than you. Lo and behold, we STILL do that.


You only say that cause you are a nigger that wants to fuck old white women.


----------



## Corpun (Apr 16, 2022)

No, just like the Middle Ages being a shithole where peasants were regularly raped and murdered for 1000 years and the Church killed six gorillion women or every German in the 30s and 40s personally lynched every person with a six inch schnoz it is widlely overexaggerated for the shock and all. Every view f the past puts our modern views on the past.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Apr 16, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> Because people like YOU didn't know how to act. So, you take it out on everybody you perceive to be lesser than you. Lo and behold, we STILL do that.


"no u"

We're all equal in terms of value in the eyes of God, and equally protected under the law, but that doesn't mean we're all the _same_. Statistics and science bear out clear differences, and so do most people's experiences.

Segregation is the next best thing after shipping out non-Whites, and there's nothing wrong with that. Wish you all the best--in Africa.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Apr 16, 2022)

It only seems cartoonish now and not then. The idea of a multi-ethnic Republic with universal franchise did not exist in the world until about 50 years ago. Literally living memory. When America first got started you needed to own land in order to vote let's not forget, and citizenship would not be legally defined until 1865, almost 100 years later.

People have the myopia of the present. They see a thing and assume it's always been this thing. When it's not. They also assume that this thing is now a better thing, and what it was before was clearly inferior.

That remains to be seen.


----------



## snailslime (Apr 16, 2022)

SSj_Ness said:


> "no u"
> 
> We're all equal in terms of value in the eyes of God, and equally protected under the law, but that doesn't mean we're all the _same_. Statistics and science bear out clear differences, and so do most people's experiences.
> 
> Segregation is the next best thing after shipping out non-Whites, and there's nothing wrong with that. Wish you all the best--in Africa.


dumb comment, eris-chan.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Apr 16, 2022)

Bungus Scrungus said:


> keep mentioning that these ones that are from a more contemporary time are more shocking and unbelievable due to perceived advancements in the social aspect of civilization.


"I lack insight, imagination and information so I find human nature hard to comprehend." is basically all you keep saying.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 16, 2022)

The racist take would be that it was simply the level of violence and the fear it inspired needed to keep blacks in line and without it it's spiraled into what we have today, there'd be a lot less 7-11 shootings if a black guy knew he could potentially die a horrible death from it.

It's possible blacks did all sorts of fucked up shit even back then that we're not really told about today and whites back then, without decades of modern media brainwashing, simply decided to put them in their place no matter what it took.

History remembers the lynchings and frames it as innocent blacks just being victims of white racism and forgets the possible innocent white victims of black violence.


The non-racist but not really any less sobering take is that that's just the ugliness of human tribalism in general, we see today the extremely hateful attitudes blacks hold towards whites, could there come a day in which America is a place where a white man can get lynched just by looking at a black person the wrong way? Arguably it's already that way if you go to the wrong neighborhood, but could it be that way everywhere?

Human nature loves to divide everyone into "us" and the "other", and your lizard brain loves the idea of brutalizing the "other", as others have pointed out, the idea of a hugely multi-cultural and multi-racial society existing together is a pretty modern invention and the test of time has yet to prove whether the idea can hold water, if anything the last decade seems to be proving it doesn't work.

Even beyond race, I look at white soyboy Woke types and the caveman in me thinks it'd be funny as fuck to bash their brains out (in Minecraft of course), meanwhile those dudes look at anyone wearing a MAGA hat and feel the same, when you got an "us" and a "them" you're naturally going to desire violence towards the them.

Human nature is an ugly as fuck, brutal and animalistic thing, what we call civilization has always been a thin façade atop the ugly reality that a human being, white or black or whatever, is closer to an animal than we'd ever like to admit.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 16, 2022)

SSj_Ness said:


> Segregation is the next best thing after shipping out non-Whites, and there's nothing wrong with that. Wish you all the best--in Africa.


gO bAcK 2 aFrIcA! 

One, I'm half-Italian so what about Italy? Two, Black Americans are culturally and chronically disconnected from that continent, me "going back" would be a fallacy. Three, if you're so unhappy with how America is, why don't YOU go back to Europe?

And four, what about Europeans that have colonized Africa and left it to rot?


----------



## Megaton Punch (Apr 16, 2022)

soy_king said:


> Black





soy_king said:


> white


You've been at this for four years and you're still embarrassingly bad at blending in.  Don't you have seminars or something on how to pretend to be a human?


----------



## SSj_Ness (Apr 16, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> gO bAcK 2 aFrIcA!
> 
> One, I'm half-Italian so what about Italy?


That'd be up to Italy now, wouldn't it? If they had any sense you'd be out. Not because of who you are as a person but as a blanket rule.



The Last Stand said:


> Two, Black Americans are culturally and chronically disconnected from that continent, me "going back" would be a fallacy.


That sounds like a personal problem. Maybe if most of you didn't act like cracked out chimps it wouldn't be necessary, but you black people didn't tard wrangle the niggers among you, so you can all go.

If I lived in Italy or Japan and we White people there were causing as much trouble as niggers cause here, I'd completely understand being booted out with the rest of my race and I'd hold it against them, not the wops or Japs. Isn't that the right way to feel?



The Last Stand said:


> Three, if you're so unhappy with how America is, why don't YOU go back to Europe?


No thanks, I like my free country we founded. I'd rather it be fixed than flee.



The Last Stand said:


> And four, what about Europeans that have colonized Africa and left it to rot?


Not my business, take it up with them.


----------



## gang weeder (Apr 16, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> gO bAcK 2 aFrIcA!
> 
> One, I'm half-Italian so what about Italy? Two, Black Americans are culturally and chronically disconnected from that continent, me "going back" would be a fallacy. Three, if you're so unhappy with how America is, why don't YOU go back to Europe?
> 
> And four, what about Europeans that have colonized Africa and left it to rot?



Niggers can't actually integrate into America either though. They insistently maintain a very separate and distinct "black community." Now to be fair, this was mutual up until about 1950 or thereabouts. But at this point in history, you have huge swathes of the white population, the majority I'd argue, who are desperately, rabidly, foaming-at-the-mouth in awe and reverence of niggers. Leftoids literally worship the ground niggers walk on. So at this stage, it's on the blacks to integrate, and if they can't that's on them.

As far as whites going back to Europe, IMO that would be based if all other races also had to all go back to their ancestral homelands and fucking stay there. Sounds like a good deal to me.

Europeans abandoning Africa is evidence that whites and blacks simply can't co-exist in good standing. And they aren't "leaving it to rot" either, as things in these African nations do not seem to improve when whitey leaves. Plus that seems to imply that whitey's help is required for a black society to prosper and that it's incapable of doing so on its own.

My personal theory is that some races can integrate to a well enough extent to leave each other alone, whites and Asians and maybe Indians (we can probably just include them under Asians), but others cannot and will inevitably be a burden on any society which lets them in.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 16, 2022)

soy_king said:


> Or white women claiming they were raped if they were caught cheating by their husband's, or if they had a grudge, or if they just felt like they were being disrespected. White women are the cause of most of society's ills since time immemorial.


White women are why we're in the state we're in today, BLM, troons, they all just followed the cues of the Slutwalk types of "third wave feminists" from a decade ago who decided to meet any attempts at debate, discourse and being asked questions with loud screeching and hysterics, they systemically lowered the bar for political discourse in the west.

BLM were boyscouts in 2015 compared to how putrid, ugly, mean spirited and despicable third wave feminists already were by 2015.

And who led the charge on third wave feminism? White women.


----------



## gang weeder (Apr 16, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> White women are why we're in the state we're in today, BLM, troons, they all just followed the cues of the Slutwalk types of "third wave feminists" from a decade ago who decided to meet any attempts at debate, discourse and being asked questions with loud screeching and hysterics, they systemically lowered the bar for political discourse in the west.
> 
> BLM were boyscouts in 2015 compared to how putrid, ugly, mean spirited and despicable third wave feminists already were by 2015.
> 
> And who led the charge on third wave feminism? White women.



Yes, but we do have to qualify this with, who let white women off their leashes? White men. And maybe Jews, if you subscribe to those theories. But no matter how you slice it, white men are also at fault. Notice how shit started getting really silly in the 70s i.e. 20-30 years after WWII. Meaning the decline was literally started by entitled boomers who grew up in the safest strongest most prosperous society in history and took it for granted.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 16, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> Yes, but we do have to qualify this with, who let white women off their leashes? White men. And maybe Jews, if you subscribe to those theories. But no matter how you slice it, white men are also at fault. Notice how shit started getting really silly in the 70s i.e. 20-30 years after WWII. Meaning the decline was literally started by entitled boomers who grew up in the safest strongest most prosperous society in history and took it for granted.


You talk about "niggers" blaming the White man for everything, yet here you are blaming da JOOs for everything.

I'd also love to argue that the ghetto population started as a result of America's bigotry, which unfortunately, many of us love to use as a victim mentality without taking responsibility. Even so, that's a multi-layered issue beyond what you or I even know.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Apr 16, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> gO bAcK 2 aFrIcA!
> 
> One, I'm half-Italian so what about Italy?


No Africa is still more appropriate for a Guido.


----------



## gang weeder (Apr 16, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> You talk about "niggers" blaming the White man for everything, yet here you are blaming da JOOs for everything.
> 
> I'd also love to argue that the ghetto population started as a result of America's bigotry, which unfortunately, many of us love to use as a victim mentality without taking responsibility. Even so, that's a multi-layered issue beyond what you or I even know.



No, I said if you subscribe to Jew-posting. Personally I don't. Definitely a lot of Jews were involved in subversion but it's not exclusively a Jewish activity. Much of it is also done by degenerate whites and certain other opportunistic minorities as well (such as the leaders of BLM). It's ultimately a cultural problem not a racial one (although again, some people would argue that the white race is inherently too empathetic and that is one of the root causes of Current Year, but again personally I don't agree). To the extent that it's racial, it's just one class of whites allying with non-whites against their natural opposing class. More of an inter-white conflict than anything else.

"Ghettoes" cannot be whitey's fault because he doesn't live there. Is the white man somehow forcing niggers to murder each other in street gangs? It's a non-plausible premise, of course plausibility doesn't matter when it comes to religious beliefs, which is why so many people still hold to this one.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 16, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> Yes, but we do have to qualify this with, who let white women off their leashes? White men. And maybe Jews, if you subscribe to those theories. But no matter how you slice it, white men are also at fault. Notice how shit started getting really silly in the 70s i.e. 20-30 years after WWII. Meaning the decline was literally started by entitled boomers who grew up in the safest strongest most prosperous society in history and took it for granted.


Spineless white knight soy infused white men who cucked to it definitely deserve a lot of the blame too, if there had been more pushback, it could have been nipped in the bud.

But plenty of white men tried to push back against third wave feminism and were screamed at and shouted down at every turn by white women and who came up with that concept in the first place? Too many men may have cucked to it but only entitled white women could have come up with the sheer retardation that was 2010s feminism.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Apr 17, 2022)

Exogenous Celebrations said:


> "I lack insight, imagination and information so I find human nature hard to comprehend." is basically all you keep saying.


I have researched this, and I do comprehend human nature. I just figured that after a point, we could transcend that nature earlier than the mid 20th century. Call me a moron, but I seriously don't get how lynching, burning, amputating, and shooting the corpse of a man is in any way something a "modern" society should have been able or willing to do. Seems like something those "subhuman" countries people on here tend to talk about would do.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 17, 2022)

Bungus Scrungus said:


> I have researched this, and I do comprehend human nature. I just figured that after a point, we could transcend that nature earlier than the mid 20th century. Call me a moron, but I seriously don't get how lynching, burning, amputating, and shooting the corpse of a man is in any way something a "modern" society should have been able or willing to do. Seems like something those "subhuman" countries people on here tend to talk about would do.


Society is always a thin veneer over pure savagery and barbarism, it’s always been that way and will probably always be that way, it’s true today and look at how more advanced we are than 1919.

People get off on making a perceived other and enemy suffer, Woke blacks of today would probably love to give whites similar treatment if they could.

Even a spaceman in the future would probably only be 9 missed meals away from eating a fellow spaceman.


----------



## Spud (Apr 17, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> what about Europeans that have colonized Africa and left it to rot?


No, we gave it back to them and they failed to maintain it



Bungus Scrungus said:


> I have researched this, and I do comprehend human nature. I just figured that after a point, we could transcend that nature earlier than the mid 20th century. Call me a moron, but I seriously don't get how lynching, burning, amputating, and shooting the corpse of a man is in any way something a "modern" society should have been able or willing to do. Seems like something those "subhuman" countries people on here tend to talk about would do.


The specific distinction to which actions and motives can be reduced is that between friend or enemy. When you want to protect something you love you need to hate the very essence of what threatens it and destroy it without hesitation.


----------



## Johnny Salami (Apr 17, 2022)

America wasn't nearly as racist as it should have been knowing what we know now that niggers have freedom




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Professor G. Raff (Apr 17, 2022)

I really like reading threads like these to get the honest insights of people with very skewed views in a (passably) civil manner. I appreciate the perspective everyone has given.

I don't have the same insight as those skewing towards unashamed racism, being of mixed race with a more personal stake or extensive knowledge of history but I'll give it a shot. As has been mentioned America being targeted as uniquely super racist is somewhat unfair because it ignores the rest of the world's equivalent or worse actions. I feel like this is a symptom of America being the defacto world leader, giving us a higher expectation as well as a target for others to want to feel superior to and aggrandize themselves. It's a perspective that has been heavily pushed for the last several decades so it has become the mainstream. I also feel like when people realize that and realize the manipulation they tend to push the other direction _hard_ - which is an example of the dichotomy in the discussion in this thread.

However, balancing perspective does not erase the horrible things that *did* happen in America - that's the logic of children accusing their siblings of also doing something bad when only they where caught. The whys are explained many ways by many people with many different biases. The latent animalistic features of the human brain and tribalism that's already been posited several times is also where I would go for the most part, but I look at it a little differently. That will always be there, but by our very discussion of it we show we understand it and why it's there which is why from a rational point we try to fight against it on a societal scale. I believe the slowly improving rights from the racist characterture period of discussion up to the last 30-40 years which where petty good on racial issues are testament to that. It's not the focus of this thread, but the reason it's reverting now in my opinion is because that old flaw in our brains is being weaponized to consolidate power in few hands like never before, using it for grift and self gain has never gone away but it wasn't the primary tool of an entire class like it has been the past 10ish years... and it caused a feedback loop from the other side it was used against into a downward spiral as individual actions are once again blamed on groups for increased tension.

 That's my armchair pseudo-intellectual take at least, hopefully mild enough to have some value in contrast to more the more focused voices of the thread.


----------



## elrond hubbard (Apr 17, 2022)

Just A Butt said:


> remember that time in montana or whatever when they beat up that gay kid and left him on a fence to die?
> 
> yea that was 1998
> 
> e: it was wyoming


The lesson here is don't buy meth on credit, being a homo is incidental


----------



## Devout Muslim (Apr 17, 2022)

If America was cartoonishly racist they wouldn’t have let the blacks and Indians stay. ITT: a lot of ignorance.


----------



## Black Light Red Panic (Apr 17, 2022)

SSJGPUAR said:


> Look at your surroundings and find your answer.


Look at what the came of the world around you and ask if the red panic mattered


----------



## SSj_Ness (Apr 17, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> I'd also love to argue that the ghetto population started as a result of America's bigotry, which unfortunately, many of us love to use as a victim mentality without taking responsibility. Even so, that's a multi-layered issue beyond what you or I even know.


You're acknowledging they use ghetto as an excuse while unironically using it as an excuse yourself.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 17, 2022)

This thread is cartoonish racist.


----------



## Ser Prize (Apr 17, 2022)

On the contrary, America was more tolerant than any other nation in many regards. They let the natives live. They spilled rivers of white blood to free niggers. And look where it got them? Vast swathes of the country are africa-tier shit holes.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 17, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> On the contrary, America was more tolerant than any other nation in many regards. They let the natives live. They spilled rivers of white blood to free niggers. And look where it got them? Vast swathes of the country are africa-tier shit holes.


You're only saying that as you weren't on the receiving end of that racism.


----------



## Ser Prize (Apr 17, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> You're only saying that as you weren't on the receiving end of that racism.


I'm a second class citizen in my own country because I'm not a native. Try again.


----------



## Frisk (Apr 17, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> I'm a second class citizen in my own country because I'm not a native. Try again.


Why don't you try elaborating first? Your claim could may as well be self-imposed victimhood whereas Blacks have an extraordinarily long history of being treated as racial inferiors in the US despite being its citizens, which is still impacting their wellbeing to this day.


----------



## Ser Prize (Apr 17, 2022)

Frisk said:


> Why don't you try elaborating first? Your claim could may as well be self-imposed victimhood whereas Blacks have an extraordinarily long history of being treated as racial inferiors in the US despite being its citizens, which is still impacting their wellbeing to this day.


Due to how treaties work first nations Canadians have unique rights. They can generally fish/hunt wherever and whenever they want, for one. They generally get a monthly allowance from the govt. It's not legal tinder but they also tend to receive lesser sentences in court, similar to niggers in America. They get a lot of leeway.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 17, 2022)

soy_king said:


> isn't that what the farms does with Black people and jews all the time though?





soy_king said:


> Or white women claiming they were raped if they were caught cheating by their husband's, or if they had a grudge, or if they just felt like they were being disrespected. White women are the cause of most of society's ills since time immemorial.


A story in two consecutive posts.


----------



## Devout Muslim (Apr 18, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> You're only saying that as you weren't on the receiving end of that racism.


I don’t see how America was cartoonishly racist for calling black people niggers while the rest of the contemporaneous world was genociding every foreign race they could. 

Even today Christians get abducted by muslims in Egypt and forced to convert. What do you have in America? Nationwide riots and turmoil over a drug addict being accidentally killed during an arrest, even though a similar incident occurred to a white man two months earlier without anybody giving a fuck.


----------



## gang weeder (Apr 18, 2022)

Frisk said:


> Why don't you try elaborating first? Your claim could may as well be self-imposed victimhood whereas Blacks have an extraordinarily long history of being treated as racial inferiors in the US despite being its citizens, which is still impacting their wellbeing to this day.



>capitalizes blacks


----------



## Noir drag freak (Apr 18, 2022)

It’s complicated. People are tribal in nature.  For example, Koreans hate the Japanese, the Japanese hate the Chinese, who hate the Koreans. All three groups hate South East Asians. The only time that Asian band together collectively is in the white majority West. Same with Africans. Nigerians from different ethnic groups have a rivalry with each other. 

I think that the past was more violent, tribal, and racism. But most of it wasn’t cartoonish, it was more like animal documentary than anything else. It was a fight for survival. The Irish Immigrants rioted against the black Middle class because they were drafted into the civil war. There are always stories of ambitious black leaders who were businessmen and pillars of the black striving middle class being lynched. So most of those lynchings was to discourage black men from rising above their station. 

Also, the criminal class of blacks in the south had their own towns and cities. But that’s another topic.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Apr 18, 2022)

Everyone was "cartoonishly racist" up until the last couple hundred years. Massacres and genocides of peoples were commonplace, and that's to say nothing of the discrimination that was around in general.

The main difference is if you asked most white Americans if they felt bad about what they did to blacks, most would say yes. 
If you asked a Turk if they feel bad for what they did to the Armenians, they'd either say it never happened, or if it did happen they deserved it. 
If you asked a Serb if they felt bad about what they did to the Bosnians, they'd probably say that they'd do it again if they could.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Apr 18, 2022)

Because modern day propaganda makes it seem that way in order to demoralize people and feel guilty for things they didn't do.

And ignore the fact that those outside the west do not have the same qualms about those subjects as those in the west.


----------



## Bloody Kotex (Apr 18, 2022)

I think it's because of the stereotypes. Stereotypes are based on empirical generalizations, and stereotypes are often correct.


----------



## snailslime (Apr 18, 2022)

Transphobe said:


> I don’t see how America was cartoonishly racist for calling black people niggers while the rest of the contemporaneous world was genociding every foreign race they could.


yeah, that's all that ever happened to blacks in america


Transphobe said:


> Even today Christians get abducted by muslims in Egypt and forced to convert. What do you have in America? Nationwide riots and turmoil over a drug addict being accidentally killed during an arrest, even though a similar incident occurred to a white man two months earlier without anybody giving a fuck.


two wrongs don't make a right


----------



## Shidoen (Apr 18, 2022)

It was a simpler time with even simpler people, but now everything is too complex.


----------



## Oglooger (Apr 18, 2022)

You're seeing caricaturized propaganda of the past along with years of gay tolerance being hammered into your brain making you incapable of realizing that people are just different and it's ok to point that out.


----------



## Devout Muslim (Apr 18, 2022)

snailslime said:


> yeah, that's all that ever happened to blacks in america





snailslime said:


> two wrongs don't make a right


In that case the entire world and all peoples throughout history have been cartoonishly racist?


----------



## snailslime (Apr 18, 2022)

Transphobe said:


> In that case the entire world and all peoples throughout history have been cartoonishly racist?


when did i deny that


----------



## Rich Evans Ayypologist (Apr 18, 2022)

Bungus Scrungus said:


> I literally wasn't saying any of that, though. I was questioning why it was so bad for so long, even compared to other places.





Spoiler: tldr economics and the nature of a democracy versus an autocracy 



Basically, economics. Not broad economics, though - in broad economics, everyone in the US would be better off if there were no laggard demographics. Rather, it was the economics that most benefited those in power at the time. The south's potential for industry was fairly underdeveloped, but it had abundant resources and could have made a similar transition as the north - but the way things were, labor that was built on slavery was profitable to those who had obviously invested so much into it. 

The expansion of industry in other countries, as well as the relative ease with which one could move from one country to another in a place like Europe, effectively meant that there was no real economic benefit to any real sect of the population to house a significant population of slaves - and particularly influential powers at the time, like the British and the French, both detested slavery even as they themselves didn't much mind colonial expansion and exploitation abroad. Indeed, extracting resources from abroad without extracting the people greatly benefited their industrial growth, and various schools of thought both preached the abolition of slavery in one hand while also promoting the white man's burden in the other. 

It is also worth pointing out that the various European powers have different shades of centralized authority in the early 1800s, whereas the US was a more full-throated democracy (though the vote was not remotely universal, even after Jackson's greater enfranchisement of white men). This means that the elite had more authority to implement explicitly anti-slavery policy over the heads of businesses that profited from it or the objections of civilians that benefited from the legal discrimination.

Slavery doesn't befit economic powerhouses, and the US was an economic waif for effectively half of its existence. Europe was booming at around the time that abolition was going global, whereas the US was bifurcating into two radically different economic models, with the windfalls of industry going more to the north than the south. People often point out that despite its push towards abolition, the north was oftentimes more extremely racist - and this is how those two seemingly contradictory facts go together. Slaves make no economic sense; morality was not really a driving factor of the nouveau riche barons of industry.

That isn't to say that there was no moral driving force in abolition, though: the contradiction between slavery and the American ideal was something that long weighed on the conscience of the American political class, even if it was only certain factions here and there who took such a strong stance. But the political class detesting slavery and racism is a far cry from the average American feeling the same - which explains in part why uglier expressions and outbursts of racist behavior continued with such a fervor pace for such a long period after reconstruction, and especially in areas that fought for the Union. And that's a large part of why it persisted for so long: the average American was if not a fan of it, then at least apathetic.

A particular strand of American Exceptionalism saw the racism and brutality as something distinctly, uniquely, and inseparably American. Whereas during antebellum, you would see people arguing that slavery largely improved the material living standards of slaves and removed them from the harshness of their home climes - and it should be said that many people arguing this genuinely believed it - the Jim Crow era didn't bother quite so much with that. Minorities were economic competitors that spoke different dialects and had different cultural values. And while many slaves and their descendants found succor in Christianity, the nature of Protestantism allowed for many people to fully believe that overt racism in no way contravened the morals expressed in their faith, because they could just pick and choose which parts were legitimate, then interpret those even more favorably. Natural spots of tension between groups that saw each other as direct adversaries during intermittent periods of need got reinforced with ideological justifications and schools of thought that hopped from "white man's burden" to "white man's erasure."

I suppose one other consideration is just that the US has for a long time been an experiment in having such diverse bodies of people living alongside each other in the same political boundaries. Even before immigration reform in 1965, having such a sizeable population of people who were of a wholly different ethnicity from the majority (and this is, of course, ignoring the natural ethnic tensions between the various european immigrants) was an oddity among genuine nation-states. The existence of an imperial state to stomp down on ethnic tensions aided many places like the Baltics in keeping things relatively together, and once said presence was withdrawn - well, you get things like the  Bosnian War. Modern-day Singapore has explicit and overt policies baked into its constitution specifically to address racial tensions, and its strong effectively-authoritarian government allows them to override the will of those that want to stoke that tension. Democracies largely cannot do that, as the will of the majority is something that has to be factored in - even if you're as far removed from Athenian democracy as the pre-17th Amendment US was.


----------



## Rueben Houston Omniticket (Apr 19, 2022)

Just a few key facts:
- The Haiti/DR border is largely arbitrary. Left untouched, nature would treat one side just like the other.
- We're approaching 200 years of Haiti being independent.
- Said independence was won by murderizing _all non-blacks in Haiti._
- Beyond deforestation, Haiti brings us hits like regular violence (govt and criminal), extremely high HIV/rape rates, cities falling down nearly entirely from earthquakes, and dirt cookies.
I'm not going to hold up DR as the pinnacle of modern civilization but the differences between the entirely-black Haiti and mixed DR are dramatic.




- China is able to do this financial neo-colonialism because of what post-colonial Africa has become.
- These are the same people who worked with Arab traders to sell their kin as slaves. The reason there aren't blacks all over the ME is because they systematically castrated their slaves.
- Belgium was so cartoonishly racist that they were chopping off hands of Congolese when the US was desegregating schools. They _still_ deflect blame today because an entire nation is supposedly was the "private property" of their king.
- If you want to see absurd racism and literal slavery today you go to Asia. Nobody loves their own race and hates _everybody else_ like an Asian does.
- France and the UK gave up their holdings like the British Raj and French Indochina as a matter of economics post WWII. They could not afford to subjugate entire nations/races even with Uncle Sam helping them fix Europe.
Pretty much every country of importance in history has been exceedingly more racist than the US and were at it for longer than the US has been a country. The reason the US seems cartoonishly bad is because we're willing to be honest about it.


----------



## Smolrolls (Apr 19, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> White women are why we're in the state we're in today, BLM, troons, they all just followed the cues of the Slutwalk types of "third wave feminists" from a decade ago who decided to meet any attempts at debate, discourse and being asked questions with loud screeching and hysterics, they systemically lowered the bar for political discourse in the west.
> 
> BLM were boyscouts in 2015 compared to how putrid, ugly, mean spirited and despicable third wave feminists already were by 2015.


Yea I can personally relate to this.


Dom Cruise said:


> And who led the charge on third wave feminism? White women.


Hey hey listen, you mean "non-participant" white women. And since these "White women" don't consider themselves white, what other identity they can relate to then black, like the pits of their souls.


----------



## Mega Man II Intro - GB (Apr 20, 2022)

The second there's food shortages you will see millions of Whites asking why the niggers should get anything they're not getting. Racism is coming back in a big way once there's an excuse to stop being nice.


----------



## BiggerChungus (Apr 20, 2022)

They weren't as cartoonishly racist as we think, and a lot of the cases of extreme racist violence were deliberately engineered to build the narrative. Communists were talking about using racial tension to destabilize the country as early as the 1890s. Yeah, there was dumb and truly racist shit that happened back then, but it's not to the level the propaganda makes it out to be.


----------



## Inu Shiba (Apr 20, 2022)

The main reason racism has become a taboo in the West is because of the Nazis.

Everyone - at least those without any interest in history and philosophy - just assume their value system is the only one, or only true one. In the real world, values differ very much from time to place. E.g. paedophilia was accepted in Ancient Greece, the Actecs normalised mass murder, parental abuse is tolerated in East Asia and honour killings are a moral good in parts of the Near East etc.

Considering that, we just can't say "racism = bad" is an unquestionable fact people were destined to discover sooner or later, like germ theory and plate tectonics. It's rather like that it's a social construct in the West. And as such, it likely stems from the Nazis. Because the US fought and defeated the Nazis during WW2 after many sacrifices, America had to take a very hard stance against Nazism, and the core element of Nazi ideology is, guess what: *racism*. This, besides the American tradition of equality and community, made it a taboo in American culture, and because the US is the world's hegemon, it's philosophy is just assumed to be the correct one.

Weirdly, if the Axis had won WW2 and still were in power, rampant racism would be the norm and treated as a moral good in its own, with all other philosophical and scientific considerations in Nazi Germany build upon the "fact" of Aryan supremacy.


----------



## Mega Man II Intro - GB (Apr 20, 2022)

Inu Shiba said:


> The main reason racism has become a taboo in the West is because of the Nazis.


No, it's because of the jews. You're confusing cause and effect. The jews destabilized Russia and Germany, then fled to the US where they promptly began destabilizing it. Of course they had a head start in America but the resistance was strong until major events psyopped the people. Assassinations, both character and actual. The attack on Pearl Harbor had to happen so they could sweep away Charles Lindbergh and the millions who supported him. Charles Coughlin had to be silenced. If the people wouldn't stop supporting these "dangerous radicals who will lead us into peace", the leaders themselves had to be stopped. Martin Luther King was created by globalist jews and his assassination was allowed to provoke unrest. They got to have their cake and eat it too. More laws for forced equality and more blacks disregarding the laws altogether. Everyone with a voice who starts talking about large conspiracies and the history of the jews has their voice silenced by one means or another. Then they can twist history to suit their own purposes, and now Nazis are blamed for every social ill.


----------



## Inu Shiba (Apr 20, 2022)

Mega Man 2 Intro - NES said:


> No, it's because of the jews. You're confusing cause and effect. The jews destabilized Russia and Germany, then fled to the US where they promptly began destabilizing it. Of course they had a head start in America but the resistance was strong until major events psyopped the people. Assassinations, both character and actual. The attack on Pearl Harbor had to happen so they could sweep away Charles Lindbergh and the millions who supported him. Charles Coughlin had to be silenced. If the people wouldn't stop supporting these "dangerous radicals who will lead us into peace", the leaders themselves had to be stopped. Martin Luther King was created by globalist jews and his assassination was allowed to provoke unrest. They got to have their cake and eat it too. More laws for forced equality and more blacks disregarding the laws altogether. Everyone with a voice who starts talking about large conspiracies and the history of the jews has their voice silenced by one means or another. Then they can twist history to suit their own purposes, and now Nazis are blamed for every social ill.


Uh, has this message board changed since when I left a year ago? Back then you got nowhere in discussions by unironically blaming DA JOOZ.


----------



## Mega Man II Intro - GB (Apr 20, 2022)

Inu Shiba said:


> Uh, has this message board changed since when I left a year ago? Back then you got nowhere in discussions by unironically blaming DA JOOZ.


People have hated jews for thousands of years.

For some reasons why, you can visit https://www.theoccidentalobserver.net/too-blog/ where you will find months worth of reading material detailing their various deeds.


----------



## crows in guns (Apr 20, 2022)

Inu Shiba said:


> Uh, has this message board changed since when I left a year ago? Back then you got nowhere in discussions by unironically blaming DA JOOZ.


Jewish power is real.


----------



## BiggerChungus (Apr 21, 2022)

Mega Man 2 Intro - NES said:


> People have hated jews for thousands of years.
> 
> For some reasons why, you can visit https://www.theoccidentalobserver.net/too-blog/ where you will find months worth of reading material detailing their various deeds.


Jews are a scapegoat. Banking elites are the problem regardless of race.


----------



## Mega Man II Intro - GB (Apr 21, 2022)

BiggerChungus said:


> Jews are a scapegoat. Banking elites are the problem regardless of race.


Like who? Which of the banking elites aren't jews?

The best way to prove one of us right would be to remove the jews first and see how much of the problem is solved. It would at minimum save us billions of dollars per year in Israel "aid" money.


----------



## Ser Prize (Apr 21, 2022)

BiggerChungus said:


> Jews are a scapegoat. Banking elites are the problem regardless of race.


Banking elites are almost entirely jewish.


----------



## Super Sad Smile (Apr 21, 2022)

I think it's because we are very historically illiterate and can't understand how evil we can be.  Most people think America was full of nazis for 300 years because they were willing to acknowledge their mistakes and abuses of power.  Any atrocity and racist behavior done by most other countries gets handwaved or justified by implying the other groups deserved it.  People learn about Sharia law and Mao's reeducation camps and still come out thinking Republicans are worse because slavery and abortion get mentioned nonstop.  Even now, most other countries would treat each other very differently if they were a hodgepodge of groups like the US is.


----------



## Rich Evans Ayypologist (Apr 21, 2022)

Inu Shiba said:


> Uh, has this message board changed since when I left a year ago? Back then you got nowhere in discussions by unironically blaming DA JOOZ.


everything changed when the bella retards attacked

that said, internet gypsies no-one else wanted were here aplenty in 2021 so I don't know what much is different


----------



## Skitarii (Apr 21, 2022)

It's human nature, there were outlandishly evil things going on in South Africa as late as the 1990's; Mauritania still has a thriving slave trade, and so does Libya.

And child trafficking continues to be a problem all across the globe


----------



## Butcher Pete (Apr 22, 2022)

What you call “cartoonishly racist,” your great-grandparents called “common sense.”

Look at America as it is and judge for yourself whether they were right.


----------



## jumboseafood (Apr 28, 2022)

You got to understand that during this time it was the common belief in the south that black men were essentially violent savage overgrown retared children incapable of self rule. And that the only thing keeping them from raping and looting like warhammer fantasy beastmen was fear hence the need of regular brutal killings to keep them in line.

Also I think we underestimate the sheer depravity the average person is really capable of under the right social environment.


----------



## Ser Prize (Apr 28, 2022)

jumboseafood said:


> You got to understand that during this time it was the common belief in the south that black men were essentially violent savage overgrown retared children incapable of self rule. And that the only thing keeping them from raping and looting like warhammer fantasy beastmen was fear hence the need of regular brutal killings to keep them in line.


Where's the lie tho?


----------



## The Great Chandler (Apr 28, 2022)

On one hand, it's sadly cynical to hear that some posters prescribe to the belief that we are prejudiced by nature. On the brighter note, at least we are self-aware of our worst nature. Personally it really depends. I don't think we're gonna be racist to the point were suddenly we'll turn against a black/white friend out of spite. Even some of the worst racists in history had at least one or two friends of another race they usually don't like


----------



## Pangolin (Apr 28, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> Banking elites are almost entirely jewish.


This is what the Irish want you to think.


----------



## Xarpho (Apr 28, 2022)

soy_king said:


> Or white women claiming they were raped if they were caught cheating by their husband's, or if they had a grudge, or if they just felt like they were being disrespected. White women are the cause of most of society's ills since time immemorial.



Women in general. In the book of Genesis, written a few thousand years ago, one of the Jews’ own patriarchs was thrown in prison for years on a false rape accusation.


----------



## soy_king (Apr 28, 2022)

Xarpho said:


> Women in general. In the book of Genesis, written a few thousand years ago, one of the Jews’ own patriarchs was thrown in prison for years on a false rape accusation.


Joseph, because he refused to fuck Potiphars wife


----------



## Caesare (Apr 30, 2022)

Pretty much every black that ever got lynched in America, at least on a small, local level, had it coming.

The only time they didn't is when the media drummed up hatred against a possible, semi innocent individual.

In that respect, nothing has changed. The media is and always was complete scum who manipulate and cause unbalanced people to act out like savages.


----------



## Skookum Jim (Apr 30, 2022)

America seems "cartoonishly racist" because the modern zeitgeist has conned people into thinking that the fucked shit in our nations history is somehow abnormal, at least so far as historical precedent goes. Every other nation, people, country, or region has a long history that's as fucked up, if not more fucked up than America. I do believe that our capacity to understand why those things are bad and should not be repeated means we're moving forward. That combined with the unprecedented abundance that modern western society has created that can theoretically eliminate the need for resource based tribalism has me hopeful that in the long term ethnic violence will happen less.


----------



## jumboseafood (Apr 30, 2022)

Caesare said:


> Pretty much every black that ever got lynched in America, at least on a small, local level, had it coming.
> 
> The only time they didn't is when the media drummed up hatred against a possible, semi innocent individual.
> 
> In that respect, nothing has changed. The media is and always was complete scum who manipulate and cause unbalanced people to act out like savages.


Dude those lynching were pure fucking sadism. If you want to kill a guy just give him a clean shot to the head.


----------



## Caesare (Apr 30, 2022)

jumboseafood said:


> Dude those lynching were pure fucking sadism. If you want to kill a guy just give him a clean shot to the head.


A lot of times, it's not just about killing them, it's about making them pay. A lot of people who were lynched were pedophile rapists who preyed on children, so it's understandable in that sense. But I'm not big on torture so I tend to agree with you on that in most cases, but not when it was anyone who hurts children. Fuck them.


----------



## The Ugly One (May 1, 2022)

There is this Yankee myth (source: am Yankee) that "lynching" in the South was this racist thing where every so often, the local yokels would have themselves a nigger hunt and string up a random darkie from a tree for no reason. What it actually turned out to be was just the kind of vigilante justice that is common in most of the world, for most of history, and whites got lynched surprisingly often. In fact, proportionally, whites got lynched relative to blacks more often than they get the death penalty today. Lynching victims were typically accused of rape, murder, or pedophilia. But yeah, we learned in school that Southerners lynched blacks all the time for no reason other than racism, and we Northerners, especially those of us wealthy enough to not live around niggers, had fixed everything with the Civil Rights Act.

That said:


jumboseafood said:


> You got to understand that during this time it was the common belief in the south that black men were essentially violent savage overgrown retared children incapable of self rule. And that the only thing keeping them from raping and looting like warhammer fantasy beastmen was fear hence the need of regular brutal killings to keep them in line.



Sounds like a perfect description of what happened to Baltimore.


----------



## Clown Balls (May 1, 2022)

It's almost as if trying to turn one lone country into McWorld was a crazy idea right from the start.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 1, 2022)

The Ugly One said:


> There is this Yankee myth (source: am Yankee) that "lynching" in the South was this racist thing where every so often, the local yokels would have themselves a nigger hunt and string up a random darkie from a tree for no reason. What it actually turned out to be was just the kind of vigilante justice that is common in most of the world, for most of history, and whites got lynched surprisingly often. In fact, proportionally, whites got lynched relative to blacks more often than they get the death penalty today. Lynching victims were typically accused of rape, murder, or pedophilia. But yeah, we learned in school that Southerners lynched blacks all the time for no reason other than racism, and we Northerners, especially those of us wealthy enough to not live around niggers, had fixed everything with the Civil Rights Act.
> 
> That said:
> 
> ...


So building on that,
Lynching is kind of confusing because it has a very specific meaning (extrajudicially kill somebody by hanging them, usually from a tree) but has been conflated with any terror against Blacks. So why do people get lynched? Well, race terror's one reason, but so is vigilante justice, like you mentioned. Anywhere that legal institutions are weak or people have a culture that values doing things yourself gets lynchings. Most White lynching victims were in Appalachia or the Ozarks, for that reason, or out on the Frontier. Having the Mob whack somebody who wronged you because you're a guido is basically the same as lynching, through different means.

Well, this also means that not only were lynchings often done to criminals, but sometimes Blacks would lynch Blacks and Whites must have, at least some of the time, lynched Blacks who had in fact done it.

But, lynching is still a very evil thing, because sometimes the person _didn't do it and that's why you have court trials to try to figure out if they did it. _And for Whites, Blacks' lives just had less value, that if they were accused the bar of anger needed to go string them up was way lower. You just assume they _probably _did it and you need to make a point to them and does it matter so much if it turns out the mob is wrong? So you get that kind of race violence.

Anyways, it turns out lynchings were rather rare (it doesn't take much killing to terrorize people into obedience, at least not if you're dealing with Blacks), though if you broaden it to include race riots and more general types of killings it gets more complex. Stuff like picnicking to watch a lynching, or tearing a man limb from limb. And when Whites race rioted in the past, they tended to actually be organized and, instead of burning down their own stuff, go burn down the Blacks' stuff, with the complicity of police. (Not always; Knoxville once had National Guard machine gun White rioters to protect Black victims.)

Not to mention that lynching (and Klan activity) took place everywhere, actually had its core in the early 1900s in states like Illinois and California. Literally nationwide. Segregation? NATIONWIDE. Just because it was legally MANDATORY in the South that doesn't mean it wasn't done privately in the North! People like Martin Luther King Jr. themselves said they never saw real hate like they saw in Chicago, and George Wallace had an enthusiastic reception in Milwaukee. Like you said, the idea of Northern innocence in this is a complete myth, frankly I think they were actually worse but were much more indirect and hypocritical in how they did things. What the South is useful for is a way that Northern Leftists can compartmentalize everything wrong with the country as a whole into a punching bag, it allows them to flog themselves without flogging themselves, so you get pure self-righteousness combined with the spite of self-hatred. Such a nasty mentality.


----------



## Dom Cruise (May 1, 2022)

Skookum Jim said:


> That combined with the unprecedented abundance that modern western society has created that can theoretically eliminate the need for resource based tribalism has me hopeful that in the long term ethnic violence will happen less.


The trouble is that unprecedented abundance is about to grind to a halt, for the first time human history technological progress is going to start going backwards, not forwards.

The reason is because Woke is going to hobble all the best and brightest minds and force people into roles where they don't belong and waste untold amounts of resources and time instead of just getting the fuck out of everyone's way.

"Equity" = turning the entire world in modern day Africa.

All blacks had to do was play it cool for a while longer and eventually we'd hit that tipping point where resources are abundant enough there's no reason to fight and they could reap the benefits, but instead they "woke up" and decided to get greedy and impatient, they want everything and they want it NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW! And the return of old school white supremacy might be the only thing capable of stopping that attitude from ruining everything. 



Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> So building on that,
> Lynching is kind of confusing because it has a very specific meaning (extrajudicially kill somebody by hanging them, usually from a tree) but has been conflated with any terror against Blacks. So why do people get lynched? Well, race terror's one reason, but so is vigilante justice, like you mentioned. Anywhere that legal institutions are weak or people have a culture that values doing things yourself gets lynchings. Most White lynching victims were in Appalachia or the Ozarks, for that reason, or out on the Frontier. Having the Mob whack somebody who wronged you because you're a guido is basically the same as lynching, through different means.
> 
> Well, this also means that not only were lynchings often done to criminals, but sometimes Blacks would lynch Blacks and Whites must have, at least some of the time, lynched Blacks who had in fact done it.
> ...


Lynchings , vigilante and mob justice are definitely a crude, savage form of justice inferior to what we had for a while.

I believe we had a tenable situation in the 80s, 90s and 00s, you do the crime, if the court finds you guilty, you do the time.

But now that system is being corrupted by "equity", the end game of which is "black = get out of jail free card" which might force the return of old school vigilante justice for a while to stamp that virus out.


----------



## Ser Prize (May 2, 2022)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> So building on that,
> Lynching is kind of confusing because it has a very specific meaning (extrajudicially kill somebody by hanging them, usually from a tree) but has been conflated with any terror against Blacks. So why do people get lynched? Well, race terror's one reason, but so is vigilante justice, like you mentioned. Anywhere that legal institutions are weak or people have a culture that values doing things yourself gets lynchings. Most White lynching victims were in Appalachia or the Ozarks, for that reason, or out on the Frontier. Having the Mob whack somebody who wronged you because you're a guido is basically the same as lynching, through different means.
> 
> Well, this also means that not only were lynchings often done to criminals, but sometimes Blacks would lynch Blacks and Whites must have, at least some of the time, lynched Blacks who had in fact done it.
> ...


I mean, if you look at how blacks behave now, the KKK being partially vigilante makes some sense.


----------



## Oglooger (May 16, 2022)

Caesare said:


> The only time they didn't is when the media drummed up hatred against a possible, semi innocent individual.


There was also the time a Jew named Leo Frank raped and murdered a girl and tried to pin the blame on a black janitor.
The racist evil white southeners didn't believe him and threw the book at Frank (who was later lynched in jail)
This event is what lead to the founding of the ADL


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (May 16, 2022)

soy_king said:


> isn't that what the farms does with Black people and jews all the time though?


The difference is that those groups don't simply have "a few bad apples", but you probably already knew that.


----------



## soy_king (May 19, 2022)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> The difference is that those groups don't simply have "a few bad apples", but you probably already knew that.


No, I don't. I judge each individual by their own personal behavior, even if I bear in mind that their heritage and culture makes them more likely to engage in certain behavior. 

For example, while I understand that you're a faggot, I'd like to judge you by your own actions and not automatically assume you like getting pozzed by 13" black dudes on the regular.


----------



## Papa Pizzaria (May 19, 2022)

soy_king said:


> No, I don't. I judge each individual by their own personal behavior, even if I bear in mind that their heritage and culture makes them more likely to engage in certain behavior.
> 
> For example, while I understand that you're a faggot, I'd like to judge you by your own actions and not automatically assume you like getting pozzed by 13" black dudes on the regular.


mutt's law


----------



## whogoesthere (May 19, 2022)

Bungus Scrungus said:


> I literally wasn't saying any of that, though. I was questioning why it was so bad for so long, even compared to other places.


It wasn't. How do you think the Jan 6 insurrection nazi power play will be shown in 100 years from now?

All your information is gleamed from a system that will never tell you the truth. You have no way of knowing what happened in the past, and the people who claim to do so are lying. 

Trust in God, leave the rest to the idiots.


----------



## CapricornusRex (May 20, 2022)

Frisk said:


> Why don't you try elaborating first? Your claim could may as well be self-imposed victimhood whereas Blacks have an extraordinarily long history of being treated as racial inferiors in the US despite being its citizens, which is still impacting their wellbeing to this day.



So were the Chinese. The west is still covered in monuments to where Chinese slaves were lynched along the railroad lines they built. And yet.. how is that impacting the wellbeing of Chinese Americans?



Rueben Houston Omniticket said:


> View attachment 3197453
> Just a few key facts:
> - The Haiti/DR border is largely arbitrary. Left untouched, nature would treat one side just like the other.
> - We're approaching 200 years of Haiti being independent.
> ...



You left out why the Dominicans hate the Haitians; after gaining their independence through violence and rape, the Haitians then went over and enslaved the Dominicans.


----------

